# New Turkey Hunting Website



## Nick Roehl

We've launched a new site on the Flyway Media network - http://www.turkeyhuntingchat.com

With it's launching we will be giving away some Buck Knives. To be entered, all you gotta do is register and post up in the forum and you're automatically entered.

Help us get the word out on this new hunting site!

Thanks,
Nick Roehl
Flyway Media Inc.


----------

